# Disturbing Trend!



## caddy (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you. I needed something like that today


----------



## JM (Aug 28, 2008)

Social programing at it's best!


----------



## matt01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

No wonder those squirrels have been living on my deck...


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Timothy William (Aug 29, 2008)

Note the difference between self-sufficient elephants and domesticated donkeys.


----------



## jonmo (Aug 29, 2008)

Funny photo/caption aside, it seems like the majority of PBers lean GOP (I base that purely on the few political comments I have seen in my short time on the board). Do people think being reformed/Calvinist and a "domesticated donkey" are incompatible?


----------



## caddy (Aug 29, 2008)

^
My opinion: from the abortion issue alone: yes.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 29, 2008)

> Do people think being reformed/Calvinist and a "domesticated donkey" are incompatible?


Personally, I think being a Democrat and having a brain are incompatible, but the following from the party platform should answer your question:



> Abortion (called "Choice")
> 
> The Democratic Party strongly and unequivocally supports Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose a safe and legal abortion, regardless of ability to pay, and we oppose any and all efforts to weaken or undermine that right.


Now, I'm not a party man of any kind, but that puts the kabosh on Dem candidates from the get-go for me.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

Well some of us are a member of neither party...


----------



## davidsuggs (Sep 1, 2008)

Christian Reconstructionist Party!! All hail the king!


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't see anything.


----------



## caddy (Sep 1, 2008)

look again...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 1, 2008)

dats ill : D


----------

